# Bubble Pics



## Road Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

Here are a few of my fav bubbles. []


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

Another


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

Another


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

Another


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

Really like this one.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

Another


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

Messed up the one post. I like this one. The color helps.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 8, 2010)

Love em'...great quality pics too.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 8, 2010)

These are not bubbles, but are like little fibers throughout the entire bottle.Thousands of them embedded in the glass..?????


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 8, 2010)

Anybody know what this is?Road Dog? Sorry, I didn`t mean to hijack your post.


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 8, 2010)

Great idea! Excellent close-up photos too! I tried to get a few but could only get one decent close-up........


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 8, 2010)

Road Dog,That last blue soda is great, what is it embossed? I don't usually see so much character in the early sodas, I love it. There must be someone out there with one of those ultra bubbly Saratogas from Mount Pleasant to share???


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 8, 2010)

Oops, 2nd to last soda, my bad
 Mark


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 8, 2010)

Very cool pics road dog....I love the stuff I have with bubbles to[]


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle_head9
> 
> These are not bubbles, but are like little fibers throughout the entire bottle.Thousands of them embedded in the glass..?????


 Never saw those before . Kool tho.[]


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  CazDigger
> 
> Oops, 2nd to last soda, my bad
> Mark


 That's a Boardman.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  CazDigger
> 
> Great idea! Excellent close-up photos too! I tried to get a few but could only get one decent close-up........


 That's some serious Bubbage.[]


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

Here is a Kool one.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 8, 2010)

That one is beyond cool. That one bottle looks like its still boiling. Very sweet looking bubbles guys. I was gonna post some of mine but you've already blown me outta the water. Swiz


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Swiz. Here's a Momma and Baby Bubble.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 8, 2010)

If I saw bubbles like that on any newer unembossed, normally worthless bottles, I'd buy them. Very sweet indeed. One of my personal favorites is seeing the elongated, twisted bubble from the bottom to the top of a bottle neck. Swiz


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 8, 2010)

In pottery glazes you can formulate them to form crystals when they cool.  A pottery glaze is really just a form of glass.  The most common I can think of is a rutile glaze.  It forms long thin crystals like you show.  Rutile is titanium dioxide.  If you look it up you can find some quartz samples with rutile.
 I would guess that under the right conditions (slow cooling of the glass) and if the sand used was contaminated with rutile then it could make needle like crystals in the glass.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

That bottle does remind me of rutilated quartz. I collect semi precious stones too.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

A neat one.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 9, 2010)

Aqua bubbles....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 9, 2010)

lots of citron bubbles...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 9, 2010)

We'll try that again....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 9, 2010)

Try as I might in all different light,  I had a tough time capturing the huge bubble in this crude "G.C. Goodale Rochester NY" flask. (The lettering is so crude to be almost illegible, I had this bottle for years before I knew what it said.)          Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 9, 2010)

*


----------



## swizzle (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful Joe. I love that old flask. That's just awesome. Swiz


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Swiz....It's extra special to me cause I dug it. Back in the day, a friend and I were in a farm dump near Lockport NY, and were pulling out dozens of warranted flasks....We were about to try somewhere else and I said, let me back in there for one more look, (I'm sure everyone who digs has been there) We were under a bank, so not having a light, I used my lighter and thought one of the remaing flasks might be aqua. Everything till that point had been clear glass. G.C.Goodale was the aqua one.[]    Joe


----------



## swizzle (Jun 9, 2010)

As crude as it is it looks like an 1840's. Musta been a newbie glass blower. Thank goodness for newbies and poor quality control back in the day. Swiz


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello Rory,

 Thank you for creating this thread. You've highlighted some of the wonderful capsules of crudity that landscape some of our bottles. Great examples, beautifully photographed, sir! Have you actively collected such examples?

 This photo just knocks me out: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If ever we were to have a bottle element photo contest, in these parts, I'd nominate that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mark/CazDigger's teal draped Deep Rock Springs bottle is lighting up my monitor. Mark, how would you describe that awesome Oswego bottle? Tourmaline, puctuated with seed bubbles comes to mind, but I'm not sure of my my monitor...

 Great glass, you guys!


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 9, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Aqua bubbles....


 Killer Bubbage on that one.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 9, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hello Rory,
> 
> ...


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 15, 2010)

I almost forgot about this little beer. These are a scarce local and usually are very plain, - no character.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Road Dog
> 
> Here is a Kool one.


 
 Wow!  They are all great pictures, but this one is wild.  It reminds me of the ocean and the surf.  Does that make sense?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: bottle_head9
> 
> Anybody know what this is?Road Dog? Sorry, I didn`t mean to hijack your post.


 
 It looks like tiny scratches, or maybe tiny cracks when it was made?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 26, 2010)

It's pretty cool to think the air trapped in those bubbles is that old.  Great pictures, everyone.  Maybe I'll try my hand at bubble photography today.


----------



## athometoo (Jun 26, 2010)

this is 1908 crown top bim soda . i couldnt get the whole bottle but its loaded with seed bubbles . slanted bottom and twisted neck . i have 9 of these and eight of them look the same (sloppy) kinda shows not much progress in the 75 yr span on this thread . thanks for the beautiful pics everyone . sam


----------



## athometoo (Jun 26, 2010)

heres the neck . twisted with bubbles


----------



## athometoo (Jun 26, 2010)

and the sloppy bottom . eight of these must have been made in the same batch .


----------



## Stardust (Jun 29, 2010)

Great thread. I love bubbles ooooooooOOOO00000000 of ALL KINDS. Thanks for showing and would love to see more. star~*


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 2, 2010)

> I was gonna post some of mine but you've already blown me outta the water.


 
 Yeah same here. Plus it's too hot to open my storage room door. It stays cool as long as I don't open the door when it's Heatwaving outside. Weekend's supposed to be really bad. Like Fresno's weather is coming to visit.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 2, 2010)

Jason,
 There's  always another time to add a few new bubbles when the weather changes....huh? maybe? we love bubbles... star~* []


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 8, 2010)

Love 'em. The more bubbles, the better!!


----------

